# Lots of Flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 6 nights of flounder gigging have been very good. Lower tide levels and changing wind directions made for some challenging conditions, but the fishing has remained very steady over the last week. The full moon over the holiday weekend made for skittish fish on a few nights, but more cloud cover over the last couple nights helped the fish settle down. Fish size remains solid, with most in the 15-17" range, and a few pushing 19" each trip. Flounder gigging should remain good going into the summer, with above average numbers of fish on the flats so far this year.

4/18 - Jeff K. group of 4. NW wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. 18 flounder plus 3 sheepshead by 11:30pm. Customers were cold, and wanted to head in early with 2 fish short of a limit.

4/19 - Richard C. group of 6. NE wind at 5mph and low tide levels. 20 flounder plus 4 sheepshead by 1am.

4/20 - Darrin H. group of 6. SSE wind at 15mph and very low tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 1am.

4/21 - Charles P. group of 2. SE wind at 15-20mph and low tide levels. 10 flounder limit by 9:45pm.

4/22 - Van J. group of 5. East wind at 15mph and low tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10:45pm.

4/23 - Beau R. group of 5. SE wind at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:30am.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 29, 30
May: 1, 13, 14 ,22
June: 18, 19, 20, 26, 28
July: 1, 7-9, 12, 14, 18, 21, 24, 25, 27*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

